# Integrated ATI Radeon HD 3300 GPU VGA

## ursusca

Hello everyone,

My Integrated ATI Radeon HD 3300 video card is not working properly.  For example I can't watch movies into full screen. Should I migrate from x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati drivers to x11-drivers/ati-drivers drivers following this guide http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/ati-migration-guide.xml or is there another way to fix it?

Thanks,

```
lspci | grep VGA

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 3300 Graphics

```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_9650_Quad-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 15 Nov 2009 19:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype udf unicode usb vorbis x264 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## ursusca

Following Gentoo Linux ATI FAQ http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml I've downloaded and installed ATI Catalyst™ 9.10 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver from here http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.2.3.3&lang=English. So my problem with full screen, it's solved now.   :Smile:  How do I know my graphics card is working properly now? And I am interested - should I migrate to x11-drivers/ati-drivers?

----------

